# RANGEFINDER QUESTION



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking for a rangefinder to range out to 1000 yards but not wanting to go broke. Can anyone tell me which rangefinder they would suggest and why?


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

SOMEONE OUT THERE HAS TO HAVE SOME IN SIGHT ON RANGEFINDERS.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

pheaz said:


> SOMEONE OUT THERE HAS TO HAVE SOME IN SIGHT ON RANGEFINDERS.


Haha....everyone is getting ready to go huntin'! I don't have any firsthand exp on RF out to 1000, have been using the Nikon Riflehunter 550 for a while and love it to death, though I am a bit partial to Nikon products. Have heard more than a few buddies who have the same model but 1000 series and think its the cat's meow. You can probably pick one up for around 300 or so if you look hard. Good luck!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got the bushell 1000 where you can switch between rifle and archery Mode an it has done well.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> I've got the bushell 1000 where you can switch between rifle and archery Mode an it has done well.


What is the max range you have ranged? What model of 1000?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Pheaz-

In my experience if you are trying to range deer/elk out to a thousand yards there are really only a few rangefinders that will.......most of the "low" end models like bushnell, leupold, etc. tell you that they will but they simply will not range deer or something similar out at those distances......most have trouble ranging the side of a barn at those distances

Swarovski, Leica and Zeiss are the few I can think of that will consistently range deer/elk at a long distance 1000+....... 

I would seriously recommend buying one that says it will range 1500 YDS Plus to range out to a 1000 if that makes sense......


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

pheaz said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the bushell 1000 where you can switch between rifle and archery Mode an it has done well.
> ...


Bushnell 1000 scout arc. The highest range I've used it on deer/elk is around 600 yards. It says it can go out too 1000 but I've never tried it that far, just haven't tried.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Sold the Swarovski and went to Leica. Why? smaller lighter unit, range is displayed quicker and is much easier to use with a glove on. I have used both on elk/deer effectively out to 880 yards.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Leica.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Leica.


+1


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

My pockets arent deep for the Leica and Swaro.  Trust me I know they rock. :shock: An affordable like $300 ish is preferred  . The Bushnell Legend 1200 ARC has good reviews any been using this model?


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

pheaz said:


> ....The Bushnell Legend 1200 ARC has good reviews any been using this model?


I believe mine is the 1200. I've had it for about a year and half. Free hand out to about 800 yards. I really have to concentrate to hold it still to range that far. I can't be huff'n and puff'n to range that far. 700 yards and under much more forgiving.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Huntoholic but for overall how do you rate it? Is it capable to go out to 1000 yards on a reflective target.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

pheaz said:


> My pockets arent deep for the Leica and Swaro.  Trust me I know they rock. :shock: An affordable like $300 ish is preferred  . The Bushnell Legend 1200 ARC has good reviews any been using this model?


http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=16532357&cat=&lpid=1&search=leica
$400 and has been online for 21 days...offer him $350. This is a steal at asking price.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > My pockets arent deep for the Leica and Swaro.  Trust me I know they rock. :shock: An affordable like $300 ish is preferred  . The Bushnell Legend 1200 ARC has good reviews any been using this model?
> ...


That's the ONE. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep in mind that when they state they can range out to 1000 yards, it is usually meaning a reflective surface. You will be lucky to get 750 yards on an animal for the reasons others have mentioned.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

pheaz said:


> Huntoholic but for overall how do you rate it? Is it capable to go out to 1000 yards on a reflective target.


So far I like it. As far as bang for the buck no regrets. If you are not pressed for time we could run out some evening and give it a try at the longer ranges. I am taking a run to Yellowstone and I'll throw it in and give you an update on the longer ranges.

This is my second unit, I think the other was an 800, With Bushnell's it seems that for me I can shoot 75% of the unit max free hand at an elk size target. On the 800 the only time I was able to hit max was on a two story house that was white.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I will be trying out the Bushnell Legend 1200 ARC during the week. Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > JuddCT said:
> ...


I tried using it this weekend and the best I can do on a deer was about 750 yards. If you want one to be more accurate out further you should probably try something else.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I have been trying the 1200 ARC laser pretty impressive so far. I ranged deer at 870 yds and rock croppings at 1248. So far not to bad have had a Leica to check the yardages behind it.


----------

